# yak fishing growing



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

GREAT to see the sport growing and more sites like this one i just fond another top site its kfdu . do you know off any more . mark


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Mark, there are plenty of top sites. I quite like the site of Fishing Creek when the sky is blue, the breeze gentle and the water a clear aqua colour. Down in Sydney the lads have plenty of top sites. They have National Parks within Sydney itself that has beautiful waterways.

The attached pic would have to be one of my favourite sites. 

Oh, you mean web sites 8) .


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi mark thats a good forum and some of the USA forum are tops as well , tommy 8)


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

G'day MS - I saw that site also, some time ago - looks a bit newer, with less members, and more concentrated in NSW.
Being from Brisbane (like yourself), I've found AKFF has more SEQ content personally.
AK


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah MS, KFDU is also a great site, and although there are members all over, it is even better if you are a Sydney sider. Are you a member there? We are a tight bunch of fellas. Come over and say 'Hi'


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

My word it's growing, today my fishing yak's going from 12" to 16" :mrgreen:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

caught2 said:


> Hmmmm KFDU does look like a nice site too, but when ever I try to read a post, it disappears on me


Kim, is it you I spoke to before and you are on a Mac? I still think its a Mac problem, did you try another browser? Opera perhaps? Admin probably can't help as they aren't Mac experts either......



caught2 said:


> POOF and it's gone.


I'm not sure I like what you are implying    Ha Ha


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Hmmmm KFDU does look like a nice site too, but when ever I try to read a post, it disappears on me - POOF and it's gone. I can see the header and footer, but not the content, very frustrating and their admin didn't seem able to help - any ideas from our membership? I am correctly registered and my account has been activated.
> 
> Any ideas from the techos?
> 
> Kim


Where's Red?

Kim, the forum software is based on a scripting language called php. When you send a message to the forum, such as open a post, it runs a script, which retrieves the post from its database and creates a response message, which may include html script. The browser on your computer then processes the html script to present a beautifully formatted page with the post, or not.

It seems likely that the forum is producing html script with which your browser is having problems. The easiest way for you to resolve this is to change browsers. The forum administrators may be able to tell you which versions of which browsers are certified to operate correctly with the forum software they are using (at least their site host may be able to).

When we had similar problems on this site, Red and I (he used brains, I used fingers) made a few changes to the php scripts to resolve them. If the other forum doesn't have Red or an equivalent it is not easy to fix.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Tim said:


> My word it's growing, today my fishing yak's going from 12" to 16" :mrgreen:


   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, good to see alot of people getting into kayak fishing. Both AKFF & KFDU are great sites.

There are plenty of great guys & girls on both sites.

They are the 2 major ones in Australia, but I'm sure there are some other out there like this one, although I don't know how many have their own forums: 
http://www.kayakfishingsydney.com/


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Only probelm i can see with that site salty dog is that it's very comercial. I would say the guys are trying to make some money from sponsorships so they can yak fish all the time.

Damn why didn't i think of that :shock: :lol:

I think between KFDU and AKFF there is a large double up of members 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I reckon the more 'commercial' sites like Kayak Fishing Sydney certainly deserve their place 8)

They complement the unbiased 'community' based forums like AKFF.

Good on them, and others for getting involved in Yak Fishing commercially, having an idea and going for it, it all helps progress the sport 8) which can only be a good thing for all concerned

I still remember the old forum, and how far things have come since I got started there a couple of years ago........quite amazing, I never thought the 'niche' sport I was getting into would become so popular so quickly......


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HI DAVE i don't think that they are to commercial as Dallas says the more the better for the sport . and with out the commercial guy we would not have yaks . all so i seen a add in kfdu in the for sale part libra reels for $95.00 which is cheap so i got one . cant get one any were else that price . see you mark


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Justcrusin,

I'm half of the KFS website and I thought I'd clear up a few things that many here mightn't know about our site. Firstly, yes, we are a sponsored site but we do not and never have received money from any of our sponsors (it'd be a bloody nice thing if we did though! :wink: ).

The reason we have chosen them is because I'd already bought and used their products and I felt they were excellent items. They have donated things for our prize packs, etc and Hobie have lent us a kayak to film with which will be given away in a competition once the DVD is released. Along with a sounder, rod and reel and lures.

The only commercial aspect we have is to make money from the DVD. We don't sell any gear, we don't even have a forum (there are already enough on the web, I think). Issues have been raised in the past on this site about posters having vested interests and so to avoid any conflicts I now keep a lower profile than I used to. That's not to say I don't drop in every day! 

cheers,

Cid


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Cid, please keep letting us know what you are up to. You're too good a fisho just to have you lurking


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

cid, like dave and kim have said, dont worry about what some people may think is a money making profit grabbing enterprise , as dave said your too good a fisherman to be only looking at the forum and not posting, i for one would love to read more of your input , and would be very interested in any dvd you may wish to put out, i have just listed your site among my favourites , will be nice to hear from you more often , especially about bream


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> cid, like dave and kim have said, dont worry about what some people may think is a money making profit grabbing enterprise , as dave said your too good a fisherman to be only looking at the forum and not posting, i for one would love to read more of your input , and would be very interested in any dvd you may wish to put out, i have just listed your site among my favourites , will be nice to hear from you more often , especially about bream


Ditto! I feel like I am missing out if you don't post and tell me stuff!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Cid, please keep letting us know what you are up to. You're too good a fisho just to have you lurking


Cid I totally support Dave's views, please become visible again mate


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cid, no good just lurking when ya have something useful to share.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. But don't get me wrong, I wont stop posting here. It's just that I know this site has a policy to keep it commercial-free and I respect that and I try to keep within the guidelines.

Onwards and upwards for kayak fishing I say and sites like this greatly enhance the public visibility of our wonderful sport. 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It is a pity that you have to step so warily around HWMBO


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cid said:


> I know this site has a policy to keep it commercial-free and I respect that and I try to keep within the guidelines.
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


Just out of curiosity, got a link to the policy and guidelines?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Pimping isn't a huge problem here, the more information the better as far as I'm concearned.

What if we were to have a commercial pimping forum?

At least then the dealers etc. who are resident here can pass on news/specials without fear of being labled a tard.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

troppo said:


> Cid said:
> 
> 
> > I know this site has a policy to keep it commercial-free and I respect that and I try to keep within the guidelines.
> ...


Terms agreed to upon registration: http://www.akff.net/forum/profile.php?mode=register

Acceptable Use Policy: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2756

They are different. It is the first one that new members explicitly agree to when registering. The second is only found by poking around


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Troppo,

Dave has posted the links (thanks Dave) but the one sentence that boils it down is this: "_Our definition of a commercial post is one where the user posting has an affiliation with the organisation they are posting about. _"

I'm not about to say "You have to use these as they're the best!" but I will gladly give advice on the gear that I use to anyone that requests it. And I'll give the bad points too if there is any.

cheers,
Cid

ps Sorry if I've hi-jacked this topic, I justed wanted to clear up some thing about our site.


----------

